# I have an old Dr Pepper bottle



## Alden65 (Jun 18, 2020)

One of the first ones ever made


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice raised letter Dr. Pepper.  Some of those can be hard to find!


----------



## Skibop (Jun 18, 2020)

I have an 1959 mountain dew bottle that got the hartfield and McCoy's on the front. That's a cool dr. Pepper bottle.


----------



## Alden65 (Jun 18, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Nice raised letter Dr. Pepper.  Some of those can be hard to find!


Do you have any idea how much it's worth


----------



## Jazepeters (Jun 18, 2020)

Alden65 said:


> One of the first ones ever made


Excellent!


----------



## donf4540 (Sep 6, 2020)

Alden65 said:


> One of the first ones ever made


Has anyone seen one like this , with Dr Pepper logo/ embossed on the bottom & the mfg on side? Estimate on date?


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 6, 2020)

donf4540 said:


> Has anyone seen one like this , with Dr Pepper logo/ embossed on the bottom & the mfg on side? Estimate on date?


From like 1928 to sometime in the mid 30’s when they switched to the debossed bottles


----------



## donf4540 (Sep 6, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> From like 1928 to sometime in the mid 30’s when they switched to the debossed bottles


Thanks.


----------

